# Atmungsaktive Regenhose für Arbeitsweg??



## CANIANER7.0 (12. März 2010)

Hallo!

Ich brauche Hilfe bei der Auswahl der richtigen Regenhose (lang) fÃ¼r den arbeitstÃ¤glichen Weg (2 x 15Km + Bahnfahrt).

Ich fahre mit Trekkingrad und normaler Kleidung. FÃ¼r Regentage will ich natÃ¼rlich nicht mit ner nassen Jeans zur Arbeit kommen - weder vom Regen noch durchs schwitzen.

Also, was nehmen?

Ich habe von VAUDE die CASTELLA III eVENT angehabt. Hat super gepasst. Die Frage ist, ob man so viel Geld ausgeben muss (ca. 130 â¬, regulÃ¤rer Preis um 180 â¬), oder es fÃ¼r viel weniger Geld annÃ¤hernd gleiche QualitÃ¤t (vor allem AtmungsaktivitÃ¤t) gibt. WÃ¼rde schon Vaude bevorzugen, weil der Schnitt einfach passt.

Was kÃ¶nnt ihr mir sagen?

DANKE!


----------



## Jocki (12. März 2010)

Wenn Du Schutzbleche drauf hast probier mal die Rainlegs. http://www.rainlegs.de/ 

Gegen nasse Schienbeine helfen Gamaschen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## stelviocube (12. März 2010)

Ich habe die Vaude Prime eVent Pant und habe bisher nicht bereut so viel Geld ausgegeben zu haben. In diesem Winter trage ich die täglich als Allwetterschutz, egal ob auf dem weg zur Arbeit oder beim radeln durch die Wälder mit dem MTB.


----------



## Tifftoff (12. März 2010)

für 100euro:
VAUDE Casella III eVent Regenhose:
http://www.bike-palast.com/Bekleidu...se-XL.html?&listtype=search&searchparam=event


----------



## CANIANER7.0 (12. März 2010)

1. Vorteil der Rainlegs wäre wohl die Atmungsaktivität. Aber ich denke, dass trotz Schutzbleche bei Sturzregen einiges auf die Hose geht und ich nass bei der Arbeit ankomme. Das fänd ich unangenehm.

2. Die Prime eVent ist ja noch teurer. Ich glaube gern, dass die Hose super funktioniert. Hatte bei meiner genanten auch ein super Gefühl. Frage ist wie gesagt, ob es ohne Einbußen (Komfort, Atmungsaktivität) günstiger geht. (-> Vaude hat ja günstigere Regenhosen im Sortiment, was ist damit?)


----------



## CANIANER7.0 (12. März 2010)

Tifftoff schrieb:


> für 100euro:
> VAUDE Casella III eVent Regenhose:
> http://www.bike-palast.com/Bekleidu...se-XL.html?&listtype=search&searchparam=event



Hab ich doch schon längst gesehen - psssssst!  
Aber danke!


----------



## rosenland (12. März 2010)

Hallo

die Rainlegs habe ich auch und sind, was den Schutz angeht, besser als man zuerst denkt. Garmaschen dazu, dann bleibt die Hose von *Aussen* nahezu trocken. 

Problem bei mir war aber, dass ich *sogar unter *den Rainlegs geschwitzt (Kühle Temperaturen, ca. 5 Grad, Jeans, ca. 10km Weg, 100 Hm) habe, also an der Oberseite Knie und und Oberschenkel.

Eigentlich kaum vorstellbar. Aber man merkt sogar bei einer so offenen Konstruktion der Rainlegs, dass es dann einfach doch nur eine Plastiktüte ist. 

Mittlerweile fahre ich über der Jeans eine GoreTex Paclite Hose von Gorebikewear (Modell Ultra, ca. 150,- ). 

Richtig geil! Selbst wenn der Oberkörper nach längerer Anstrengung verschwitzt ist, die Jeans/ Beine bleiben dennoch trocken. 

Also wenn, dann gleich richtig = Goretex


----------



## CANIANER7.0 (12. März 2010)

Genau die Befürchtung habe ich auch bei den Lappen. Will auch nicht zweimal kaufen..

Ich habe gehört, dass die GoreTex Membran das KnowHow einer Firma im Hintergrund ist, mit der GoreTex zusammengerabeitet hat. Die Firma arbeitet (wie lange weiß ich nicht) nicht mehr mit GoreTex zusammen, sondern mit VAUDE. Diese Membranen sollen innovativer sein als die GoreMembran.

Das man für gutes Geld auch was richtig gutes bekommt, sehe ich an meiner Gorebike Jacke. Die zu tragen ist bei jedem Wetter (warm, kalt, windig, nass) einfach nur komfortabel vom feinsten.

Mich interessiert die Preisuntergrenze ;-)


----------



## Jocki (12. März 2010)

Bei Regenhosen über Jeans braucht man fast 3-Lagenmaterial. Leichte Membranen wie Paclite oder Beschichtungen scheuert man sich dann mit der rauhen Jeans ziemlich schnell durch- wäre schade drum.

Die Marmot Precrip Pant gibts ab 60 Euro. Das ist allerdings eine beschichtete Hose- wird dementsprechend nicht ewig halten.

Wenn Du oder deine bessere Hälfte mit ner Nähmaschine umgehen kannst- die Rainlegs könntest Du dir mit hochwertigem Material von extremtextil selbst nachbauen.


----------



## CANIANER7.0 (12. März 2010)

Ah ja, das mit den Lagen und dem durchscheuern werd ich überdenken. Mir sagte einer, dass gerade einschichtige Hosen gut für was drunter (Jeans) sind. Das als Einwand von mir, dass die Einlagigen ehr an der Haut kleben..


----------



## Bartenwal (12. März 2010)

Hallo,
wie wäre es mit einer Radhose und Umziehen? Bei Regen noch zusätzlich eine günstige Regenhose über die Radhose. 
Grüße,
Bartenwal


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bernie09 (12. März 2010)

Schaut sicher nicht sehr stylish aus, aber Goretex Hosen der BW neu in der Bucht um die 20. Wenn die kaputt ist, kaufst ne neue.


----------



## CANIANER7.0 (13. März 2010)

Bartenwal schrieb:


> Hallo,
> wie wäre es mit einer Radhose und Umziehen? Bei Regen noch zusätzlich eine günstige Regenhose über die Radhose.
> Grüße,
> Bartenwal



Ginge auch. Wäre vor allem bequemer. Aber hm, will da auf der Arbeit nicht so auflaufen. Klingt komisch, ist aber so..

Ausserdem will ich im Sommer n Radurlaub machen. Hoffentlich regnets dann auch mal ordentlich!  Hab mir nämlich jetzt die Castella von Vaude für 104 Euro bestellt - Augen zu und durch..
Kann ja dann mal berichten, wie mein Eindruck ist..


----------



## softbiker (13. März 2010)

endura venti


----------



## pillehille (13. März 2010)

Also ich fahre immer zur Uni und benutze dann ab und zu auch mal ne Regenhose, bin mit der von Shimano recht zufrieden, 
und kostet auch nicht so viel (musste nur 60 bezahlen bei nem Shop in der Nähe im Ausverkauf ;-) )

Shimano Regenhose


----------

